# Is Colnogo sponsoring any teams for 2009??



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

It seems like all the teams are moving away from Colnago for 2009. Is this a conscious decision by the company, dumb luck, or something else?


----------



## takmanjapan (Mar 24, 2004)

*My guess... Money*

I think the problem is that other manufacturers are willing to pony up big money for pro-tour exposure. Canyon, Focus, Scott, Ridley, etc. They have to supply product as well as a big chunk of change. Perhaps Ernesto was outbid by makers more hungry for the exposure? Giant had a history of paying a lot of money to get someone on their rides -like when Telekom switched from Pinarello's to Giant.

Takmanjapan


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Maybe Colnago is sponsoring more Taiwanese pro teams this year. LOL

I think they are still sponsoring Navigators in the US, and an article I recently read on Colnago said they were sponsoring a ton of teams this year, but I don't think it went into details on who those teams were or whether they were pro or amateur teams.


----------



## thedips (Mar 26, 2007)

welll with 2 new race inspired frames i find it very hard for them not to sponsor some team.. i think it is important for those guys to get their bikes out there and under some winners... who doesnt wanna be like their favorite rider?


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

Is Navigators still around? Seems all media exposure is gone for Nav. 



fabsroman said:


> Maybe Colnago is sponsoring more Taiwanese pro teams this year. LOL
> 
> I think they are still sponsoring Navigators in the US, and an article I recently read on Colnago said they were sponsoring a ton of teams this year, but I don't think it went into details on who those teams were or whether they were pro or amateur teams.


----------



## nrspeed (Jan 28, 2005)

LPR for 09 is what I heard


----------



## Guest (Oct 10, 2008)

I think Navigators is no more.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

That very well might be. Rite-Aid is not sponsoring a team this year either. Seems as though a lot of sponsorship of cycling teams is being dropped.


----------



## tschramm (May 13, 2007)

nrspeed said:


> LPR for 09 is what I heard


What is going on with LPR? I thought they were riding De Rosa's. Don't they have Di luca and Pettachi? Did they pick up anyone new for 2009? I wonder if the ASO will invite them to any of their races in 2009 given their tendency to exclude teams.


----------



## dnalsaam (Dec 6, 2004)

Navigator's disappeared before the end of last season. Ed Beamon has a new team ready to ride. LPR will be riding De Rosa bikes.

There was a time when Ernesto was able to sponsor a team without a penny coming out of his pocket; but those times are gone and if you want a team to ride your bikes, you need to pony up cash, especially now as the number of sponsors ready to put out is being reduced.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

"you need to pony up cash, especially now as the number of sponsors ready to put out is being reduced."

That doesn't make sense. If there are less people willing to sponsor teams, that means that teams will be begging and scraping for whatever they can get. It is when there is money/companies waiting in line to sponsor teams that the sponsors will have to pony up some big cash.


----------



## Sherpa23 (Nov 5, 2001)

fabsroman said:


> article I recently read on Colnago said they were sponsoring a ton of teams this year, but I don't think it went into details on who those teams were or whether they were pro or amateur teams.



There hasn't been a Navigators team in a couple of years. Last year, the team management started Team Type 1, which uses Orbeas.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

One of the guys I race with is on the developmental team for Team Type 1. They gave him an Orbea Orca, and I won't tell you his thoughts on the frame because it might get him in trouble because of the sponsorship.


----------



## QQUIKM3 (Apr 20, 2008)

*With this economy. .*



fabsroman said:


> "you need to pony up cash, especially now as the number of sponsors ready to put out is being reduced."


A lot of people aren't going to be sponsored, and prize money will be less.


----------



## fabsroman (Jul 14, 2006)

Hey now, I was quoting Dnalsaam with that line. It wasn't my line, and I disagreed with it.

I completely agree with you that this economy is going to hurt a lot of teams and races. Add to that the negative image the sport has received in the last couple of years, and a lot of would be sponsors will probably decide to sit it out.


----------



## Gnarly 928 (Nov 19, 2005)

They are sponsoring at least one amature team in the US..or maybe it is the US distributor who's doing the sponsor deal...Not sure how that works..
Don Hanson


----------

